# What do you think of SJ's, romantically?



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Regarding xSTJs -> Different values, but a not-so-different style of communication given I'm also a strong Te user. We can work together and coexist to some extent with no problems at all, but it would be significantly more difficult to build a close, long-term relationship with them.

Regarding xSFJs -> Different values and pretty different styles of communication. I'd only be willing to start any kind of relationship with these types if we both were conscious of our cognitive differences and strived to make ourselves understood to each other, but even then I doubt the effort is worth it.

I don't "hate" SJ's and I don't want to come across as someone who simply buys the "SJ's are all superficial, overly traditional people" bias, but their lack of interest in theoretical matters bothers me a lot. There are so many abstract concepts and theories that CAN be applied into reality and make our intellect more rich, yet most SJ's show a complete disregard towards them or have no "patience" for them. Instead, they prefer to live accepting everything as it is, no matter how shi**y things are or how better they could be. 

People accuse INTPs of being lazy and this may be true in a sense, but to me, the worst kind of laziness is the sensory-laziness. They want to make things happen "right now" with no prior intellectual effort/analysis and refuse to go deeper into theory, often using boredom as an excuse.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

From an ENFP perspective, they have it down fairly admirably and consistently and they are humble about it. Discounting them is your own loss.


----------



## diamond_mouth (May 17, 2014)

1.) What annoyed you most about any SJ's you've known?
Planning too far ahead and making a quick decision just for the sake of it. Incapability of reviewing all options first to make the best decision so instead opt for whatever is convenient and practical aka boring. Ummm.. after working with 2 sj's, both their obsession for detail drove me insane.. mostly because I was oblivious of these details in the first place because they were actually irrelevant to the job.


2.) What have you admired in any SJ's you've known?
Punctual, loyal, positive, reliable, genuine. Taking serious things seriously.


3.) Would you/have you ever considered dating an SJ?
Yes. It can provide great balance. One of my best friends is an ISTJ.. I would totally have dated him if we weren't colleagues and if I didn't see him just as a friend. We've both clearly noticed that after two years of friendship we've both grown a lot.. for instance, I helped him see that he should try to be more open minded and see there's more to life than his career (engineering) which he actually loathes. Now he's been exploring other outlets and realising his potential in other areas, I've never seen him happier. I am way less of a scatterbrain since I met him and he thinks I owe it all to him haha. The point is that through gaining and making trust we both took on board advice and made good changes. So yes, SJ's come at me.


4.) Any advice for an SJ in a relationship, or who wants to be in a relationship, with an NT?
Be patient, be open minded.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

I would date an ESTJ.


----------

